# Slingshots-Legal in New Jersey?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep, there's a bill going in to request just that? Now that would be cool!!!!!! Apparently,pressure from the Cub Scouts , Boy scouts and other organizations is finally paying off! I'll keep you posted. A Jersey shoot? Possible!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

How is it legal for it to be illegal? Like what about the second ammendment. The inaliable right to bear slingshots. Like what the heck.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is New Jersey Bud-insanity prevails!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary if there is a shoot in Joyzee I'll be there with bells on. (Good Lord willing.)


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll be moving to New Jersey from SI New York in about a month.

I decided to check NJ laws regarding Slingshots, and frankly - I'm shocked that they are illegal.

A felony, no less according to what I've seen.

All this open land, and it's not legal to shot ball bearings out in the woods with rubber bands strapped to wood?

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wonder why NJ is in trouble ... just look at the fatso that is running for president from that state, what a bag that guy is !

Of course I live in California where we have one scum after another in office ... not much better.

wll


----------

